# Appartmento -Reservoir empty cut off, green flashing light.



## JamesW2 (Aug 29, 2019)

On my Appartmento I accidentally allowed my resovoir to become empty whilst making back to back shots. The low water sensor must have kicked in as the shot I was pouring stopped and the power light flashed green. I swiftly topped up the tank but it took a minute of two before the light stopped flashing and the machine would operate again. Also the pressure dropped right off for a minuite or two before returning to normal.

I am looking for reassurance I have not damaged my boiler or anything else.

Any opinions welcome.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Welcome. What's the issue? The sensor turns the machine off, so it should not have allowed the boilers to run dry.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesW2 (Aug 29, 2019)

I though that was the case and certainly hoped so. Thanks for the reassurance.


----------

